# Fische und Angeln im November



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

Das Anglerjahr hat genauso 12 Monate wie das Kalenderjahr. 
Der Angler sitzt in seiner Region und hat deswegen nicht das ganze Jahr die gleichen Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Schliesslich sind Fischvorkommen, Arten, Methoden etc. sowohl regionalen wie lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst, zudem hat jedes Bundesland eigene Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße/Bestimmungen, die dann teilweise auch innerhalb eines  Bundeslandes von Gewässer zu Gewässer noch zusätzlich variieren.

Um den Anglern in einem Überblick zu zeigen, wo sie mit welcher Methode zu welcher Jahreszeit angeln dürfen, dies hoffentlich sogar erfolgreich, habe ich die folgenden Threads aufgemacht.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr für den jeweiligen Monat eintragen würdet, auf welche Fische ihr an welchem Gewässer mit welchen Methoden/Montagen angelt. Damit kann sich dann der interessierte Angler für den jeweiligen Monat ein geeignetes Gewässer zum erfolgreichen angeln in ganz Deutschland suchen. 

Wenn genügend Infos zusammen kommen, werde ich das dann im Magazin zusammen fassen.

In diesem Thread hier bitte Fische/Gewässer/Methoden für den November eintragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fisch: Rotaugen
Methode: Pickerrute mit Brotflocke, ohne anfüttern, vorher die Plätze suchen, speziell für grössere Rotaugen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Gewässer: Ostsee, Meschendorf
Fisch: Dorsch Meerforelle Plattfisch
Methode: Pilken, Schleppangeln mit Wattwurm


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Gewässer: Saale, kleine Teiche
Methoden: Grundangeln mit Wurm, Feedern, Matchangeln, Spinnfischen
Fänge: an der Saale Quappen, Barsche und Döbel beim Spinnen, Weißfische und kleine Karpfen beim Feedern und Matchen


----------



## **bass** (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

aslo:
gewässer: mosel (grenzgewässer)
methoden: spinnfischen angeln mit köfi
Fänge: barsche!!!,zander,rapfen


----------



## jjenzen (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Gewässer: Havel

Methoden: Spinnfischen (4 cm Twister, Farbe tagesabhänig), Zocken vom Steg aus (einfach einen 1er Drilling oder kleiner mit vorgeschaltetem 15g Laufblei, ein bischen mit einem Messer "blankgeritzt")

Fänge: Barsche ohne Ende, ab und zu auch mal Rapfen


----------



## Flußbarschfan (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Gewässer: Donau bei Ingolstadt

Methoden: Spinnfische auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander
               Pickerfischen mit Tauwurm und Maden
               Grundfischen mit Fetzen auf Zander

Fänge:     Barsche, Hechte, meist untermaßige Zande und gelegentlich Rapfen & Aitel


----------



## GoldWinger (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

*Gewässer: Gartenteich*
*Methode: mit kleinem Netz/Kescher ,Flockenfutter,Made und Schrimps*
*Fisch: Goldfische und Koi`s *
*Wo: beim Nachtbarn *
:q :q :q :q


----------



## Rosi (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Ort Ostseeküste - Brandungsangeln auf Dorsch, Platte oder Wittlinge.
Ort Seebrücke - auf Hering nachts unter einer Laterne.
Die Meerforelle hat in Meck-Pom noch den ganzen Monat Schonzeit!
Es soll auch ein Meeräschenfänger auf der Seebrücke gesehen worden sein. Mit Pose und lila Teigkugeln.
Außerdem kann man sich auch auf einem Kutter rumdrängeln.


----------



## **bass** (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

gewässer: mosel (hafen)
köder: 7cm shadowmix gummis
fänge: barsche,barsche und noch mehr barsche


----------



## Schirrafisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Hallo Bass !
Dein Bericht über den Hafen an der Mosel in Schwebsingen hat mich sehr neugierig
gemacht. Weil ich dieses Jahr noch dort hin fahren möchte,habe ich noch einige fragen
an Dich.
1.  Welchen Angel- Erlaubnisschein brauche ich um dort zu Angeln?
2. Kann ich mich mit Dir treffen?
Den genauen Termin,werde ich Dir noch mitteilen.Weiterhin
Viel Petri Heil

Schirrafisch


----------



## Lenglippi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Treffpunkt Oder
Zielfisch Quappe:Köder :Tauwurm,Anstecker.
Zielfisch Hecht:Köder : Anstecker,Wobbler,Z-Blinker


----------



## Marc R. (22. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Gewässer: Schlei
Fische: Dorsch, Barsch (ab und zu Seeskorkion, Regenbogenforelle)
Köder: Twister, Gummifische

Gewässer: Schlei, Ostseeküste
Fische: Dorsch, Flunder
Brandungsangeln - Köder: Wattwurm, Heringsfetzen, Seeringelwurm

Gewässer: Ostseeküste
Fische: Meerforelle, Dorsch
Spinnfischen/Watangeln - Köder: Wobbler und Blinker unterschiedlichster Hersteller und Farben

Gewässer: Ostsee
Fische: Dorsch
Methode: Pilken/Jiggen 

Gewässer: Vereinsgewässer des ASV Kappeln
Fische: Hecht
Methode: Spinnfischen, toter Köderfisch


----------



## Berat (24. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Ich besacke mich im Winter immer vom Boot aus mit Dorsch (Ostsee). Der Winter ist mittlerweile meine Hauptsaison. Fahre morgen gegen mittag wieder los. Würde gerne ein Bild vom 14.11.2004 mit 70er Dorsch einfügen, bin aber offensichtlich zu blöd.


----------



## LarsDA (29. November 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Der Rhein in Südhessen
kleine, naturfarbene (braun/rote) Twister = sehr schöne Barsche (war seit Jahren nicht mehr so gut)
NOCH laufen die Barben und Rotaugen.
Tschüüs
Lars


----------



## schwimmeister36 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*



			
				Berat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich besacke mich im Winter immer vom Boot aus mit Dorsch (Ostsee). Der Winter ist mittlerweile meine Hauptsaison. Fahre morgen gegen mittag wieder los. Würde gerne ein Bild vom 14.11.2004 mit 70er Dorsch einfügen, bin aber offensichtlich zu blöd.


#q üben,üben u.nochmals üben,dann haut es bestimmt hin.viel spass beim üben.


----------



## .Sebastian. (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Gewässer: Talsperre Lössau (saale-orla-kreis)
Fisch: Hechte 
Köder: Gummifisch->natürliche Grundfarbe,teilweise mit glitter


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im November*

Gewässer:Weser
Fischart: Hecht. Barsch
Köder: Spinner, Twister


----------

